# Help Stocking Newbie PLEASE



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi there. First off this place is awesome!

I'm thinking about trying my hand at an all male tank. The list below are the fish I'm considering. Please let me know if there's anything I should know about this combination before hand if at all possible. Thanks again!

Zebra Obliquidens
pundamilia macrocephala
Sp 44 Victorian
Yellow Blaze Lithobates
Red Jewel
Turquoise Jewel
haplochromis ruby green
aulonocara kandeense blue orchid
Dragon blood
Albino Taiwan reef
sciaenochromis iceberg red fin
Oropharynx Tramitichromis sp. intermedius
aulonocara turkis german turquoise


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of the tank you are planning on buying or already have?


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry, it's a regular rectangle 90 gallon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In general, avoid look-alikes and choose one of each. The less the fish look alike, the better off you are.

When choosing haps I have found it helps to focus either on timid ones or more aggressive ones.

Zebra Obliquidens good choice for aggressive tank
pundamilia macrocephala too aggressive, poor choice for all male
Sp 44 Victorian too aggressive, poor choice for all male
Yellow Blaze Lithobates timid hap
Red Jewel one of each, choose only one jewel
Turquoise Jewel one of each, choose only one jewel
haplochromis ruby green timid hap
aulonocara kandeense blue orchid too timid for all male
Dragon blood good choice for aggressive tank
Albino Taiwan reef good choice for aggressive tank
sciaenochromis iceberg red fin good choice for aggressive tank
Oropharynx Tramitichromis sp. intermedius timid hap
aulonocara turkis german turquoise good choice for timid tank


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

THANKS so much for that reply AND MAN this is complicated lol. Which ones would you recommend eliminating from the list for sure? And would you mind providing a list of suggested ones to check out instead? THANKS!!!Also, how many in this size range would you recommend for my tank size (considering I'd like to add in several scavenger fish too)?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 12 individuals that mature <= six inches in a 48" tank.

Do you want to go with the timid theme or the more aggressive fish? My list is for the timid haps and peacocks...they are my favorite.

Know that the initial stock list is not final in any case...it usually takes up to 2 years of tinkering with the stock before you get a mix that will work for the long term.


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks so much! I haven't decided between the two yet :/ I'd love your advice on some more to add if I went the aggressive route or the timid route.

So, our local fish stores aren't great. Are there two-three online vendors you'd personally recommend? I've been searching but many don't give the option to select "males".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.

Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Mylochromis sp Mchuse
Copadichromis trewavasae
Labidochromis caeruleus trio
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks! Are these more timid or aggressive?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Timid


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Timid


Thank you! Do you have a few extra suggestions in case I lean to an aggressive tank? AND what are your thoughts on these:

petrochromis sp red lyamembe
nimbochromis polystigma
"Star Sapphire" Placidochromis
OTO TETRASTIGMA, HAPLOCHROMIDE
copadichromis trewavasae likoma
lethrinops mbasi rainbow cichlid
Oropharynx Lithobates black orange
Kenya gold


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Trailblazur said:


> Do you have a few extra suggestions in case I lean to an aggressive tank?


petrochromis sp red lyamembe too aggressive
nimbochromis polystigma too big, stay with six inch max
"Star Sapphire" Placidochromis this is a bigger fish, do it instead of the electra 
OTO TETRASTIGMA, HAPLOCHROMIDE not a valid scientific name, choose one oto tetrastigma
trewavasae likoma good timid hap
lethrinops mbasi rainbow cichlid too timid for all male
Oropharynx Lithobates black orange choose one otopharynx, this would be OK
Kenya gold avoid Victorians, they are better in male/female tank

Use the Cichlid-forum profiles. One of each species, no look-alikes, not aggressive and around six inches at maturity.


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

PERFECT this is exactly what I needed. Are you the only one manning this place lol. HAPPY EASTER btw!!! So I think I've narrowed it down to this list and based on my research they are all peaceful by and large. I know there's probably too many for a typical 90 gallon but I don't know which of these will be readily available.

Two QUESTIONS though:
1. Are there any on this list that it's a good bet won't show their colors?
2. How many should I add at first and how long to wait to add more, etc?

Otopharynx Tetrastigma//intermedius- 6" (timid)
Copadichromis Trewavasae Likoma- 6-7" (timid)
Otopharynx Lithobates black orange OR Otopharynx Lithobates Yellow Blaze (Is one better suited than the other?)- 6-7" (timid)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)- 5" (timid)
Aulonocara Sp Turkis- 5-6" (timid)
Placidochromis electra- 6" (timid)
Redfin Borleyi (Copadichromis borleyi Kadango)- 6-8" (timid)
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"- 10" (peaceful)
Aulonocara Saffron- 5-6" (timid)
Protomelas marginatus (turquoise Hap)- 8-10" (peaceful)
Albino Ruby green-

Small cats

Loach pair

Couple small deco plecs

THANKS!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

One of the best members around to offer advice for stocking suggestions around!!!

Which catfish, loaches and plecostomus are you considering stocking?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have 2 otopharynx...choose one.

The borleyi is too big...I have tried them in a 48" tank.

You have both the Placidochromis electra and Phenochilus...choose the electra, it is a better size for your tank.

I would skip the loaches and decorative plecos...bristlenose plecos can stand up to the Africans and one is plenty for a 48" tank.

Cycle the tank with ammonia and then add all the fish at once.


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Deeda said:


> One of the best members around to offer advice for stocking suggestions around!!!
> 
> Which catfish, loaches and plecostomus are you considering stocking?


Some combo of these is what I was considering:

Blue Botia and/or
Syn Petricola

Pleco (there's so many cool looking ones lol):
Imperial Tiger
Red Tail Leopardis
Gold Nugget
King Roger


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> You have 2 otopharynx...choose one.
> 
> The borleyi is too big...I have tried them in a 48" tank.
> 
> ...


Okie doke. I thought I read somewhere that that would "spike the levels and klll everything?". So even if I get them all at three inches I dump them all in at the same time? Howong is a cycle?


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Can I expect pretty good "showing" from everyone w this mix???


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A cycle averages six weeks. If you cycle with ammonia, you use enough ammonia to support a full tank of fish, avoiding any spikes.

Not sure what your final choices are.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Deeda is spot on, DJ has a plethora of knowledge and would never steer you wrong. As far as the Otopharynx Lithobates, if you could get the black body with orange blaze, I would go with that. It would help from having a lot of blue.


----------



## Trailblazur (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

